# Blindness in one eye



## michelleb (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi All

I'm new to this site anmd wanted to post a question on behalf of my mum..

She has a 10 year old male cockatiel and last week upon returning home shew noticed his right eye had turned a grey/bluey colour - that morning it had been a perfect black sparkling eye...

He cannot open it and is very subdued. The vet is unsure what is wrong, but are providing pain relief.

My mum is very concerned and he is her 'Baby'.... 

Can ayone offer any advice please?

Many thanks
Michelleb


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome I'm so sorry to hear about your baby  other members will help you when they come on, sorry that i cant help
Lindsey


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Cany you post a pix? Does it look similar to any of the pixs below? (click for a larger veiw)

A couple of questions. Has he been or is on any antibiotics for an extended period of time. In rare incidences I have learned that Baytril will cause a clouding and permanant blindness in an eye.

Or it could be an injury, such as from the stem end of spray millet or a sharp edge of a branch or something in the cage.

If an injury it ususally takes about 2 months for the eye to heal and return to normal looking.


----------



## michelleb (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for the replies - I'll get a pic posted!

regards from UK
Michelle


----------

